# Mavic Deemax 2010.........



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

*Mavic Deemax 2009.........Advice?*

Hello People,

Just wondering if anyone has any experience of the New Mavic wheelsets?

I've got to sell my chris king rear hub as i need a 150 for my new 951, so i started to look around and found the new Mavic wheels, and thought they look pretty damn neat and are fairly good value and wondered if i might take the opportunity to get something new.

I'm looking at getting either the Deemax (Bling bling!) or the Deetrax (To save money and keep replacement parts simple).

Has anyone got any input, i coming from Mavic 729s on Chris King ISO hubs, and am wondering, if i'm going to regret it, with regard to reliability, quality performance etc and would i just be better off replacing the King hubs and sticking with the same set up (Which to be fair has been faultless for over a year.

I also looked at the DT Swiss FR2350 and EX2200 but don't really want such soft rims and/or red wheels.

Other suggestions are welcome but no cheapo/heavy kit. Upper end Deemax money, lower end deetrax money. ANd yes, i'm afraid i want them to look good as well as perform.

Any help would be hugely appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Anyone, c'mon....?


----------



## mtic (Oct 25, 2004)

*Here you go*

Deemax 2010:

http://translate.google.com/transla...eemax-ultimate/&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0=


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Well, in this price range I would only consider custom built wheels. You have a benefit of getting exactly the components you want. In addition, a wheelbuilding skills are worth a fortune so find an experienced builder to get you wheels you want.
My 2cents.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

mtic said:


> Deemax 2010:
> 
> http://translate.google.com/transla...eemax-ultimate/&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0=


Not a fan of the yellow, i prefer the silver if i'm honest.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Sigh. The DT rims aren't soft. They fvcked up the first batch of 6.1s ages ago. Since then they've been fine.

I'd still go custom built though. Get someone who knows what they're doing to lace a new hub into your current wheels and call it a day.

Also, you're selling your King rear? How much, what color, how many holes? PM me if you want.


----------



## baxterbike (Apr 2, 2009)

DT rims aren't soft?

Take a look at this picture:
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/3804372/

They are horrible if you are going fast.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah i'm selling it, pm'ed!


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

The DT rims are better now i'm sure but my 729's are still as true as the day i got em, whereas several of my friends DT's look like the surface of the moon. I know tis helps with pinch flats, and thats why WC riders like em, but for the everyday DH'er they seem to soft.

I saw a chap at Lyon airport who'd nabbed a few of steve peats rims while at Maribor WC and those rims were so f*cked, they just throw them out every race. I can't afford that!!

Hasn't anyone got experience with the new Deemax?


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Have you considered a custom wheel build? I priced out a custom build for a set of 823s on Hope Pro IIs at about 450 bucks. There is a thread in the "hot deals" forum about how to get that price. I think the Hope Pro II "XL" is what you need since it's 150mm.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Mavic hubs typically are absolute pure poo. Poor freehub bodies, bad bearings. 

With the cash you'll spend, go with 823's laced with DT 14/15 comp spokes laced to a stout (and high flange if you can find it) hub. There ya go.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Mavic freehubs are getting better... but they're still not very good. The engagement will be disappointing if you're coming from a King.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Hmmm, thats exactly the kind of thing i am worried about. 

I have a decent pair of 729's at the mo, so considering just getting king again, but i just love the look of the Deemax, but don't want to compromise on performance.

Thanks for the input guys, trying to build a good picture here.

PS> Don't want Hope, not a fan of the look, the noise, and don't mind spending more to get more. Thanks though!


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

baxterbike said:


> DT rims aren't soft?
> 
> Take a look at this picture:
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/3804372/
> ...


What rim wouldn't give out if you nose cased that bad?
Right.. probably most...


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Windowlicker said:


> What rim wouldn't give out if you nose cased that bad?
> Right.. probably most...


Yeah, thats an extreme example, one hell of a crash!!! Pretty sure most would have folded!


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*dee max*



his dudeness said:


> Mavic hubs typically are absolute pure poo. Poor freehub bodies, bad bearings.
> 
> With the cash you'll spend, go with 823's laced with DT 14/15 comp spokes laced to a stout (and high flange if you can find it) hub. There ya go.


I have to stick up for the Deemax here....although if I was buying a new set I would most likely go with something less expensive and custom built (must be tubeless though).
I'm on my 150 rear for the 3rd season, and the front is on its 4th season.
Never had a problem with either wheel.
Only thing, I take the rear hub apart every 3 rides or so to clean any dirt that may be creeping its way in. This takes a total of 5 minutes.
The wheels are strictly used for shuttling, not XC trails.
Mine are yellow....I think the news ones should be too.
Just my $.02.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

freeriderB said:


> I have to stick up for the Deemax here....although if I was buying a new set I would most likely go with something less expensive and custom built (must be tubeless though).
> I'm on my 150 rear for the 3rd season, and the front is on its 4th season.
> Never had a problem with either wheel.
> Only thing, I take the rear hub apart every 3 rides or so to clean any dirt that may be creeping its way in. This takes a total of 5 minutes.
> ...


Just out of interest, If the Deemax have been great, why would you do it differently next time?

(I'm on kings/729s/DTSwiss at moment, and they've been great, but fancied a change)


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*cost*



Orange-Goblin said:


> Just out of interest, If the Deemax have been great, why would you do it differently next time?
> 
> (I'm on kings/729s/DTSwiss at moment, and they've been great, but fancied a change)


I would say the cost is the biggest factor.
If I could'nt build up something on 823's for less than a grand....then I would probably settle for something of less quality and convert them with Stan's.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

My DT 6.1 lived a week without serious crashing on a very smooth course and I'm 150lbs. It also lost a tire on a takeoff of a jump. Not a recomended tire.


Get 729 or 823 + hope or AC (if you want lighter than hope - 240g) or if you ride light go stans + ac and have a sub 2000g wheelset.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

As i said above, don't like Hope.

Whats AC?


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

http://www.amclassic.com/

Very nice weight on those. From lower weight and not incredibely pricey there is also nuke proof. If you want to spend more than of course I9/CK/Burgtec. I also don't understand why base your hub choice on the noise. Hopes are durable and solid hubs the only problem imho is a bit slower pickup than some other hubs.


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

Orange-Goblin said:


> As i said above, don't like Hope.
> 
> Whats AC?


American Classic me thinks


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

norbar said:


> http://www.amclassic.com/
> 
> Very nice weight on those. From lower weight and not incredibely pricey there is also nuke proof. If you want to spend more than of course I9/CK/Burgtec. I also don't understand why base your hub choice on the noise. Hopes are durable and solid hubs the only problem imho is a bit slower pickup than some other hubs.


Ha ha, I'm not basing my choice on noise!!? I just don't like the noise Hope make, i also don't like the look of Hope hubs (As i also said), they are pretty common over here, and on the cheaper end too, so i don't want one. I think thats a pretty logical thought process.

I can afford to buy a better hub, that i like the look of, and the sound of, and isn't so common, so i'm going to.

When most bike parts are equal on performance, for the most part it comes down to looks, reliability and/or compatibility. Thats how i choose most of my stuff. Thats why i'm asking for feedback on the Deemax, they look great and have great performance (From the reviews) but i'm asking for input as to whether they are reliable.

What do you base your choice of bike parts on?


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Orange-Goblin said:


> What do you base your choice of bike parts on?


#1) Sponsor  - so I guess I'll call it price
#2) Durability
#3) Weight

I applied for sponsor's with gear I wanted and that choice was based on durability/performance. Meaning a Fox 40 weights more than a Boxxer but I like the ride better with the 40.

That being said, we went with Mavic over Sun Ringle' this year. 823s are just great rims (Deem Max is basically the same rim just trimmed down). My team has 3 people on DeeMax, 3 on some combo of 823/custom hub. 1 guy with Dee Tracks.

One guy dented his DeeMax rim, flat spot. It still works, he just wants a new one. Otherwise the only issue is having to tighten the Dee Max rear hubs once in a while. Several of us have other Mavic wheelsets (Cross Ride, Cross Max, Cross Line), no problems with any of those so far. The season isn't over yet and most will be using the same wheels next year, so we'll see how long the Mavic hubs last.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Ha ha, I'm not basing my choice on noise!!? I just don't like the noise Hope make, i also don't like the look of Hope hubs (As i also said), they are pretty common over here, and on the cheaper end too, so i don't want one. I think thats a pretty logical thought process.
> 
> I can afford to buy a better hub, that i like the look of, and the sound of, and isn't so common, so i'm going to.
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried to service a mavic rim? I've had a 04 or 05 deemax and i waited ages for some idiotic parts for the hub. Prebuild wheels are a very bad idea if you are not so much into blong blang.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Service a rim? No. What does that involve?

Mavic are a direct-run company over here in the UK so their CS is awesome, no distributor to go through, just parts and service direct.

I heard their new hub is way way better than the Deemax of old?

I can't see how pre-build wheels are any worse than custom build ones?

Ithnu, you think Deemax are a good choice then?

My alternative will prob be getting CK again, and sticking them on my 729's.

PS, the new Deemax rims are totally different to the 823, its a purpose designed Deemax rim!


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Service a rim? No. What does that involve?
> 
> Mavic are a direct-run company over here in the UK so their CS is awesome, no distributor to go through, just parts and service direct.
> 
> ...


Not only the rim but the hub/spokes anything as all of the parts are mavic specyfic and you can get them only from mavic. It takes time, especialy if they are short of something. I waited for some stupid stuff for my hub around 1 month.


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

Mavic wheelsets are absolutely fanatastic. ignore all the negative comments on here they probably have not tried them. I have tried all sorts of custom build wheels over the years, shimano,hope bulb hope xc, ringle.Rims by Mavic and Alex


I was persuaded to try a cross max and now I will have nothing else. I have crossmax slr on xc bike crossmax st on my trail bike and cross max sx on my all mountain.

The performance is far superior to any other wheel I have ridden.

They are superior in weight /strength compared with just about anything and have a big advatage over almost all the competition because they are properly tube less, sealed not some dodgy rim tape.

I weigh over 200lbs and even my slr's have stood up to technical, rocky descents in the Alps . 

Seriously mavic wheelsets are superb


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Nsynk said:


> Mavic wheelsets are absolutely fanatastic. ignore all the negative comments on here they probably have not tried them. I have tried all sorts of custom build wheels over the years, shimano,hope bulb hope xc, ringle.Rims by Mavic and Alex
> 
> I was persuaded to try a cross max and now I will have nothing else. I have crossmax slr on xc bike crossmax st on my trail bike and cross max sx on my all mountain.
> 
> ...


It's the product not the company you buy


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

yes and it is the company that make the products.

In this case exceptionally good ones.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

> =Orange-Goblin
> Ithnu, you think Deemax are a good choice then?
> 
> My alternative will prob be getting CK again, and sticking them on my 729's.
> ...


I've held up a set of Dee Max to my 823s. They are pretty much the same rim. Dee Max use a slightly different threaded eyelet, have a different coating (ano? not sure) and are machined down a bit between the eyelets. The overall dimensions are the same though. If you have the right spoke length I see no reason you couldn't lace up a rear Dee Max rim to any normal hub. Their 150mm rear hub rim has 32, the rest have 28.

Anyway, I built my Hope Pro II / 823s before my team got the Mavic sponsor. If that had been the case the price would have been about the same, I would have gone with Dee Max. They're 200 grams lighter, same rim and the hub seems OK.

Like I said, we'll see how my teammates' hubs do during their 2nd year. Occasional tightening of the hub doesn't bother me, all DH bikes have crap that comes loose. My Sunringle' ADDs came loose twice on me last year. Maybe people forget that part and run the hubs loose and that's why they fail?


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Nsynk said:


> yes and it is the company that make the products.
> 
> In this case exceptionally good ones.


The opinios about the new deemax are mixed and you are recomending them based on a completely different product. I'd recomend anyone mavics lighter rims. My father (who is not the lightest guy out there) uses thier crosmaxx rims from 10 years without problems but for dh where stuff can be damaged and you have to wait for parts such wheels may be a hassle. That plus the fact that acording to your post you've had zero experiance with deemax. It's like I was recomending ellsworth dare because I have thier xc bike and the quality is great. I hope you see the analogy.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Well fair enough, it seems on the website like its a new rim, but if its just an 823, i'm happy with that!!

I'm most worried about the Rear hub to be honest, coming from Chris King. The rims / spokes etc don't bother me, Mavic are really good over here as mentioned with direct CS and supply with no importer (UK) as they've been bought out. So getting parts is no trouble, certainly easier than many companies including Chris King.

I love my chris king, but am a very design lead person being a designer, so while the CK worked flawlessly, i like the overall look/design of the mavic deemax wheel, hence considering the change. But if they are not going to be as good as Ck i'm not going to compromise reliability over looks.

2 guys i know had the yellow deemax and said their only issue was the hub, and Mavic have redesigned this completely with a new pawl system so i am hoping thats sorted the problem out.

I know few of you are saying get custom built, but i don't really understand why you make any distinction, its still hubs, spokes nipples and rims, and my LBS will still be checking their built right and fully truing them for me when i buy them, so theres really no difference is there? Or am i missing the point?


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Orange-Goblin said:


> I know few of you are saying get custom built, but i don't really understand why you make any distinction, its still hubs, spokes nipples and rims, and my LBS will still be checking their built right and fully truing them for me when i buy them, so theres really no difference is there? Or am i missing the point?


Yes, your missing the point. if you are out at a race or ride and you break a spoke. Your generally not going to go to a local shop and pick up a mavic deemax spoke.

They are straight pull spokes laced in a non-traditional pattern. Check to see your LBS will re-lace them and maintain them. As them what happens if you break a spoke and how much replacement spokes cost. Think about the what if scenario and ask beforehand.

You have to order them ahead of time or wait. I am also pretty sure you have to order a set of 5 that is fairly expensive. (compared to standard spokes)

So with a standard wheel, you can go to most any bike shop and get it replaced. They will probably the proper size in stock.

That is in case you break a spoke. Basically if you don't mind waiting while sending back your mavic rims and also have another set (to ride in the meantime) Then they might appeal to you.

Also if you destroy a rim you will probably have to send back to mavic to get replaced.

Mavic does have the mp3 program for wheel rim replacement. But I understand you may still have to pay for damaged parts. (going off what lbs told me)

So in the end you could potentially be out more $$ and time if your mavic wheelset fails.

SO you could be out some extra time and extra $$ if they fail.

Where as with traditional wheelset you will probably not be out as long or for as much $$.

Some have ran mavic wheelsets not had any problems. Some have not.

It is up to you to decide whether you want to find out.

Since there new and the problems of the past (with the hubs) your not going to get as much positive feedback. (at least was some from sponsored rider)

If you do go that route please share how they hold up.

They appeal to me, but I am concerned about if when they break. IF I had an extra set of wheels and the $$.


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

FYI, Another option on the cheaper end is the crossline wheelset. 

Little lighter than the deemax, lots cheaper but has pinned rims. Also accepts t/a. Still has straight pull spokes.

2045 grams crossline
2255 deetraks
2160 deemax


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

One_Speed said:


> Since there new and the problems of the past (with the hubs) your not going to get as much positive feedback. (at least was some from sponsored rider)


If that was directed at me I'll say we're on a grass roots sponsor. So we're not getting them for free. We decided to try out Mavic this year and we'll see how they do as time goes on.

So far Mavic has been just fine on customer service. They let me know if something is on back order (and their time estimates have been spot on) and we returned one wheel set without problem, we were sent the wrong rear spacing and Mavic even paid for return shipping. We deal directly with Mavic, but replacement parts are still done through a LBS. So far besides the rim with the flat spot we haven't needed support.

All of us have a back up set of wheels in case something goes wrong at a race. However I'm not sure how long I'd be willing to wait for replacement parts if I had too (they do batches of wheels and the rims do go on back order), so I may buy extras ahead of time.

Oh, and If you haven't seen them in person, they sure are pretty.


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Ithnu said:


> If that was directed at me I'll say we're on a grass roots sponsor. So we're not getting them for free. We decided to try out Mavic this year and we'll see how they do as time goes on.
> 
> So far Mavic has been just fine on customer service. They let me know if something is on back order (and their time estimates have been spot on) and we returned one wheel set without problem, we were sent the wrong rear spacing and Mavic even paid for return shipping. We deal directly with Mavic, but replacement parts are still done through a LBS. So far besides the rim with the flat spot we haven't needed support.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, have seen them in person. They are a gorgeous wheelset. 

Wasnt trying to seem negative because you are sponsored.

Just trying to point out the pros and cons and what to think about before buying proprietary parts. Not knocking mavic either. I would want to know everything before I invested in a wheelset that costs close to grand. (also because wheels can get wrecked alot in DH racing scenarios)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

One_Speed said:


> Thanks for the feedback, have seen them in person. They are a gorgeous wheelset.
> 
> Wasnt trying to seem negative because you are sponsored.
> 
> ...


No worries dude, I just don't want to sound like one of those "I'm sponsored by Brand X, and therefore its the god#[email protected] coolest mUtherfocking thing on the planet" dude bro homie retards


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

for the record...i ordered spare front & rear Deemax spokes from SpeedGoat prior to the start of the season last year (Best customer service around by the way).

I believe they came 10 to a pack an it took no longer than any other part (as they are a Mavic Dealer).
I snapped 2 spokes and it took me ~ 5 minutes to replace both.

***Make sure you buy a MAVIC spoke wrench too!***


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Good to know about the spokes actually. All of us on 823s have normal spokes, the Dee Max are new for folks this year so we haven't had a busted spoke yet. I think the team will order a box of back ups if they are that easy to change:thumbsup: 

OP, if you're going to run tubeless it is the lightest wheel set with an awesome rim. And yes, they do look good. But the hub is still under review in my book. So that's a lot of good points with one unknown. Your call really. Mavic has been good with me on customer service, personally I would not hesitate on a set if you have a solid LBS.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Ithnu, Norbar, One Speed, Freerider and everyone else, thanks all for your feedback, i am genuinely in a pickle about these but think i', going to go for them anyway. I've run Chris King for 2 seasons, and they've been awesome i have to say, 1 service and a small true at the Megavalanche is all the maintenance needed!!

I know some people would say "why change?", an i understand that. but i fancy a change, and if it doens't work out, i'll go back to Chris King, never to stray again!

I'm with you on the spare parts thing, that helped hugely when i snapped a spoke, and my mate had a spare, and i just slotted him straight in! Standard parts is a good thing, but i'm gonna get a pack of spares with the wheels (It says on the website the spoke wrench is supplied!) and the LBS is awesome, and dealing with them and Mavic (Direct now in the uk, no middleman which is a breath of fresh air over here!) is a breeze!!

I understand the hub is an unknown, but if that were to go while out on the trail, its not much different to if my chris king went, i still wouldn't be able to fix it in situ!

If thats the only concern, and the rims are proven (At least as 823's) then i'm happy to suck it and see. Plus this means i'll be trying tubeless for the first time! Woo-Hoo!

It'd still be great to her anything else, as i won' be buying for another few weeks while i sell my current bits, but for the moment i'm going with the Deemax, and consider myself a bit of a gineau pig!

Reckon they'll look pretty nice on the new 951.

Oh and another thing worth mentioning and i'd totally missed it, is that the whole Chain reaction team use the new Deemax on their M6's and 951's. I even sat on Pageys at the mega and it looked awesome, but at the time wasn't looking for new wheels so musta not noticed!

Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

No way Mavic hubs will give you the same reliability as Kings. 

I have run several DeeMax wheelsets over the years. They needed very frequent maintenance and at least once yearly bearing changes, sometimes more often. I am referring to the rear hubs, the fronts held up fine as do most any front hub.
They also had very poor engagement compared to a King hub.
I understand that Mavic has made an effort to improve the quality of the rear hub this year. 
I have no experience with this years Deemax, but I do know King has been the most reliable hub on the market for many years.
Hadley makes nice hubs, and I like the I9 wheels a lot as well.
Any of these hubs could be built to 823s for your tubeless wheelset.

I have owned King/823 wheelsets, Hadley/823 wheelsets and I9/823 wheelsets (fr 20mm, rr 150x12).

The I9 are the lightest and stiffest, maybe the flashiest as well. The do require frequent attention to the spoke tension to keep them happy. Bearing life is decent I got two years before needing to replace the freehub body in my set. I really like these wheels, but they may not be for everybody.
Plenty of threads about the pros and cons regarding these wheels on mtbr.

The Hadleys are a bit cheaper than Kings, offer great engagement, and come in prettty colors to match your kit. The Hadleys offer near King level performance, but their bearings are no where near as reliable. Every couple years the Hadleys will need a rebuild with fresh bearings. I like these hubs and don't see the occasional rebuild as a big deterent.

The Kings just go on forever. You may need a yearly clean and lube service on the engagement mech, but that is about it. Kind of boring how little attention they need, but own a high maintenance wheelset and you will gain a new appreciation for 'boring'. King components are top notch in every aspect, IMO.

Just my thoughts based on personal experience, your results my vary.


----------



## SylentK (Aug 9, 2004)

I have the new 2010 Dee Max and race on them. They've held up pretty good considering the abuse they take. They are super light and blingtastic. Hub engagement is quick. To me, at least, but I don't really pay attention to that much. My rear hub did loosen up on me, but some loc-tite seemed to have fixed that. I have ordered a couple of spoke/nip packs and a spare rear hoop...just in case. As Ithnu pointed out the front is 28h rear 32h. I've run them tubless and tubes and it is nice. 

Oh, when you get yours, there is a small spacer that you need to find and keep. Apparently it gets stuck in the plastic shipping protectors and usually gets thrown away. This spacer is designed to spread the load between the non-drive side axel and frame. It is pretty thin but important. FYI.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

SylentK said:


> Oh, when you get yours, there is a small spacer that you need to find and keep. Apparently it gets stuck in the plastic shipping protectors and usually gets thrown away. This spacer is designed to spread the load between the non-drive side axel and frame. It is pretty thin but important. FYI.


Do you have a picture of the spacer? I didn't see anything or read about it in the manual.


----------



## SylentK (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah, you can see it on Mavic's website. Just zoom in on the 12x150mm rear wheel/hub and you can see it. It's that black thing on the non-drive side that has a nice larger flat area where it'll contact the frame. 

I didn't know I needed it until I took my wheels to the mavic guys at Sol Vista Nationals for a true. They are the ones who pointed out the missing piece. They also said they ran out cuz nobody knows they need that piece and throw it away with the plastic spacers. Not being in the "manual" doesn't help, either, I suppose.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

SylentK said:


> Yeah, you can see it on Mavic's website. Just zoom in on the 12x150mm rear wheel/hub and you can see it. It's that black thing on the non-drive side that has a nice larger flat area where it'll contact the frame.
> 
> I didn't know I needed it until I took my wheels to the mavic guys at Sol Vista Nationals for a true. They are the ones who pointed out the missing piece. They also said they ran out cuz nobody knows they need that piece and throw it away with the plastic spacers. Not being in the "manual" doesn't help, either, I suppose.


So that's what that was for. It came with my Xmax SX wheelset, but not with my Deemax (unless I lost it somehow). I need to find another one somewhere for my Deemax. Maybe I can score one at Interbike.


----------

